# 3 Point Sling



## Matt_Fisher (12 Apr 2005)

Great article on the proper use of the 3-point sling and its benefits regarding combat marksmanship.  A sling that meets the requirements as he discussed and which I am currently using and loving is Specter Gear's 'Special Operations Patrol/SOP' Sling.
http://www.spectergear.com/sop_sling.htm

*Three-Point Sling*

by CWO3 Jeffrey L. Eby

As the 7th Marines regimental gunner, 
the author provides tactical advice for young Marines going into combat.

The 1st Marine Division took care of its Marines with the purchase of three-point combat slings for our return to Iraq in February 2004. I thought this was a spectacular purchase and a giant leap in our focus on the infantryman. What I didn't know is how easily the three-point sling could be misused or misunderstood. It never crossed my mind that the sling would not be readily apparent in its capabilities, or that it could be worn incorrectly. I'd like to take the time to correct the confusion surrounding this awesome piece of gear and eliminate some of the misconceptions surrounding this combat multiplier.

To begin with, the three-point sling provides better tension in the shooting position than that of the old loop sling technique. That is, if it is put on the weapon and used correctly, it provides better tension and a tighter firing position.

Besides creating a supertight firing position, the three-point sling allows for the immediate use of both hands when necessary, which is a common failing of the parade sling. I thought the name â Å“parade slingâ ? would be sufficient to justify its departure from the combat arena, yet I still stumble into closeminded Marines who think we've lost our mind as a Corps to go away from something designed by Napoleon to walk in squares, and replace it with a sling called the â Å“three-point combat sling.â ?

The three-point sling has a few extra moving pieces and can be put onto the weapon incorrectly. It can also be worn incorrectly during combat operations. Like anything else, instruction is necessary to get the most from this tool and prevent misuse that causes its value to be diminished due to the user's ignorance.

The best three-point slings will come with a quick-release that allows the shooter to get out of the sling in case of an emergency (falling into deep water with our 50 pounds of assault gear on or being grabbed by a member of a crowd during civil disturbances, to name a few). The sling should be wide enough not to become twisted and have keepers slightly wider than the webbing to allow easy sliding where necessary and intended. A stirrup connection for the back of M16A2s and M16A4s is necessary to have the weapon hang correctly for easy grasping, as well as forward sling swivels that mount onto the side, again to allow the weapon to hang properly. This side-mounting forward sling swivel is done with a Velcro wrap for M16A2s, but needs to be done with a rail grabber design for M16A4s or we'll lose the ability to lock items onto the rail systems of the M16A4s, eliminating the entire point of switching from M16A2 to M16A4.

Once the stirrup connection is on in the back of the buttstock and the forward end connected to a side-mounted sling swivel, the shooter will notice two straps running lengthwise along the side of the weapon. One strap is closer to the weapon than the other. The shooters head and nonfiring arm go between the two straps, causing the weapon to hang across the body with the buttstock of the weapon meeting the pocket of the shoulder. When adjusted properly, the weapon will be pulled into the shoulder as tight as a loop sling will pull a weapon in. Tension will be created at three points, and the sling under the nonfiring arm will be supertight, creating a stable firing position. The addition of the broomstick onto the bottom of the rifle aides in relaxing the nonfiring arm as it allows the arm to hang naturally while supporting the weapon instead of having to rotate palm up to grasp the handguards. The palm up hold is unnatural and creates muscle tension that detracts from the fundamentals of marksmanship, although this is the technique taught on most of our known-distance requalification courses. Without the broomstick handle, Marines should hold the magazine in order to get the nonfiring hand and arm into a more natural position. This is another case of avoiding what is deliberately taught in order to achieve the intent within the fundamentals of marksmanship. 

I always recommend adjusting the weapon to a standing, kneeling, or squatting position, as these are the most common engagements used when little time will be available. A quick fire engagement initially usually leads into deliberate prone positions where more time is available than when the initial shots are fired.

The sling is adjusted by sliding the keeper located on the strap closest to the weapon toward the muzzle to decrease the sling length and increase the tension, or by sliding the keeper on the inside strap toward the buttstock, increasing the overall length and decreasing tension of the position. For prone positions, the quick-release can be hit to allow extension of the weapon away from the shooter, or the sling can be adjusted to gain the additional length needed when originally adjusted for a standing, kneeling, or squatting position and then transitioning into a prone position.

Novices and closeminded Marines will think of the three-point sling as merely promoting laziness. That mindset assumes that a piece of equipment will alter the characteristics of the Marine. I submit that Marines will either be motivated or lazy regardless of the equipment, and we shouldn't blame the equipment.

Most Marines do not desire to walk around in garrison or on administrative movements with the weapon slung across the front of their bodies, as the weapon is too long and it strikes their left knees with the muzzle, or it manages to get between their legs and trip them up. They sling the weapon strong side muzzle down by putting the head and firing arm through the loop created by the three-point sling. Some Marines attempt to present the weapon into a firing position from this administrative carrying technique, bringing the weapon up from under the armpit to a position in the shoulder. The ability to do this is due to a sling that is not adjusted properly, taking away the entire point of the three-point sling and eliminating any advantage to the sling. If the tension is adjusted properly for firing while the firing arm is through the loop of the sling, then the shooter won't be able to sling the weapon under his arm at all for movement.

Marine Corps Systems Command is purchasing slings en masse, but they have one critical weakness in their requirements for purchasing the slings. One of the five critical requirements is that the slings have to be available in bulk for rapid delivery. This is a crucial mistake in my mind. Any item currently available in bulk is available because it didn't meet the sanity check of conscientious buyers throughout the world. Eliminating this weak requirement and exercising sufficient patience to purchase the item we want in relation to the remaining requirements will prevent another wasted expenditure and achieve a good three-point combat sling.

CWO3 Eby is the 7th Marines regimental gunner.


----------



## KevinB (12 Apr 2005)

I guess he never read CWO Rogers article on the single point sling


----------



## Matt_Fisher (12 Apr 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I guess he never read CWO Rogers article on the single point sling



How about we find some common ground with a 2 point sling?

Doh...   That's where we started from.


----------



## KevinB (12 Apr 2005)

Funniest thing is a saw a Delta guys defend 2pt's...
  Of course his was a tres cool set up with a QD detachable button off his RAS right near the slip ring and a single pt plate at the stock plate...

 I agree with you on the 2pt conventional setup.


  I think however that there are problems with three points, 2pt and signle pts' depending upon what you want to do - you need a sling that can do all three positions very easily 

- read  can;t wait for Andyboy's sling


----------



## Matt_Fisher (12 Apr 2005)

That's what I like best about the Specter SOP sling, is that it's got the cam buckle that when flipped allows for very easy transition to the cross shoulder, not like I can hit anything in the offhand... ;D


----------



## KevinB (12 Apr 2005)

The Blue Force Gear SOC-C sling looks like a winner to - but (holding breath) I want to see Andy's


----------



## MikeM (25 Apr 2005)

Is the Spectre SOP Sling compatible with a C7?


----------



## MikeM (25 Apr 2005)

I see it works with the M16 but I would just like to be sure... I'm looking for a new 3 pt sling right now.. and I have a couple of choices in mind.. any recommendations? 

Eagle Industries has one I'm looking at but I am still scouting for other ones to compare with.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (25 Apr 2005)

MikeM said:
			
		

> Is the Spectre SOP Sling compatible with a C7?



Yes


----------



## Slobo (4 Jun 2005)

Works on my M16A2 very well.  Diemaco C7 is the same setup right?  Same sling mounts, buttstock, etc.  Should be good.  

Great sling by the way.  On the spectre website, just check all the different M16 configs. and order the right version from the pop-down menu.  It's very self-explanatory.

Just ordered another for my M4


----------



## MikeM (5 Jun 2005)

I scratched the EI sling and went with the Spectre SOP sling, excellent piece of kit.

Yes, the C7 is the same setup as far as mounts, butt, etc go.


----------



## MG34 (6 Jun 2005)

The question is will it work with a C7A2,which after all is the issued service rifle


----------



## Farmboy (6 Jun 2005)

Or you could go with the Blue Force Gear sling and not worry about what weapon you will be issued.

 http://www.blueforcegear.com/slings.cfm

 The SOC-C Sling Pak for all M16/M4/C7/C8 weapons is not shown on the site.  My retail on it is $90 CDN

 Or there is the Contractor Pak which will work with even more including HKs.   My retail on it is $105 CDN


----------



## MikeM (6 Jun 2005)

MG34,

It should, the Spectre SOP Sling comes with an attachment (couple bucks extra) for the C8/M4 style of weapons, and since the butt on the A2 has the same attachment point on the top of the butt, I can't see any reason why it wouldn't work. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## MG34 (7 Jun 2005)

KevinB,

Yes it should fit on the butt,but what about fitting around the wonderful Triad mount with it's beautifully exposed Surefire and PAQ4. ;D


----------



## KevinB (8 Jun 2005)

Hey come on now - t'was not me.

 I just use the single sling plate on the A2 series...


----------



## Rot (14 Dec 2009)

I'm looking for a diagram explaining how to attach the 3-point sling.

I can assemble\disassemble the C7 as fast as I can, but the sling fucks me up.


----------



## Rot (14 Dec 2009)

I need to know how to attach the 3-point sling that is issued to reserves.


----------



## MikeL (14 Dec 2009)

Throw away the 3 point, IMO they are junk an will just cause you hassles, get caught up on kit, etc.

Get yourself a good 2 point sling like the Vickers.

Check out oneshottactical.com

I'm assuming you were issued the patrol sling? It was mean for the C7/A1 rifle so it won't really fit onto a C7A2. I'm assuming you have an A2.

Anyways, you run the barrel of the rifle through the front "paracord" an plastic tabs an clip the plastic tabs into the front sling swivel, an attach the rear tabs either to the sling mount on the side of the rifle or to the butt. If you have a C7A1 attach the rear tabs in a similar fashion as the front to the rear sling mount. I probably confused you more, but that sling is **** simple to attach to a rifle. Anyways, I'm assuming your a new Private so I'll give you a tip.. the Cpls, MCpls, etc in your unit can help you out on things.. don't be afraid to ask them for help/info.



Also, why did you bring up a 4 year old thread for this question?


----------



## medaid (14 Dec 2009)

Get a 1 point bungee sling... it's actually pretty good. Stays in place, and you can fling it around quick and get at your sidearm.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Also, why did you bring up a 4 year old thread for this question?



'Cause his topic was merged to the 3 Point Sling topic.      ;D


----------



## MikeL (14 Dec 2009)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Get a 1 point bungee sling... it's actually pretty good. Stays in place, and you can fling it around quick and get at your sidearm.



IMO that kind of sling is better suited for a C8 not a longer rifle like the C7. Also the bungee has its drawbacks.. like the rifle getting caught on something an stretching the bungee than having the rifle fly into your body once it gets unstuck, etc  And I don't think a Pte(R) has to worry about transitioning from a rifle to a pistol at his current stage.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> 'Cause his topic was merged to the 3 Point Sling topic.      ;D


Ah, so why did you bring back a 4 year old thread for this question


----------



## medaid (14 Dec 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> IMO that kind of sling is better suited for a C8 not a longer rifle like the C7.



Tried it with A2 and works fine. Same with commercial full length AR's with collapsible stock. But I do agree with you that a carbine would work better. 



			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Also the bungee has its drawbacks.. like the rifle getting caught on something an stretching the bungee than having the rifle fly into your body once it gets unstuck, etc



Yarp, that does suck. But you get used to it   besides, that's why you've got plates and armour!




			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> And I don't think a Pte(R) has to worry about transitioning from a rifle to a pistol at his current stage.



D'oh! I suppose...


----------



## Rot (14 Dec 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I'm assuming your a new Private so I'll give you a tip.. the Cpls, MCpls, etc in your unit can help you out on things.. don't be afraid to ask them for help/info.



I'm on the weekend BMQ course so my time is limited, and in between weekends, I risk flushing all that memory away.  I can't throw away the 3-point sling because we're learning CF standard and that's what I'm supposed to know how to do right now.  I can't really ask anyone at my unit because I'm only allowed to parade once a month due to budget restrictions, but I'll try anyway.  In the meantime, does anybody have a diagram or a video I can look at?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Ah, so why did you bring back a 4 year old thread for this question



How many topics do we need on the 3 Point Sling? 

As he didn't specify what sling he had, he could have looked at the links in the original post:

http://www.spectergear.com/sop_sling.htm

or the link in Reply #12:

http://www.blueforcegear.com/slings.cfm


----------



## Fusaki (14 Dec 2009)

I understand that that while on course you'll be unable to use a non-issue sling (Vickers is pretty good, but I wouldn't recommend a 1-point sling regardless).

The issued 3 point sling can be fitted to a C7A2 without too much hassle, provided that you remove the part that attaches to the A1 buttstock.

1)  Undo every strap and remove every tri-glide from the patrol sling.

2)  Set the small piece with the rectangular metal loop on one end and the paracord on the other off to the side.  If you have a C7A2, this piece attaches to the old style buttstock and you won't need it.  If I remember correctly, the issued patrol sling comes with x2 tri-glides.  For the C7A2 you only need one of them, so set the spare aside as well.  

In other words, for the C7A2 all you need is the long piece of sling, the quick release tab with the metal button, and a single tri-glide.

3) Loop the paracord end of the sling over the barrel of the rifle, and slide one of the tabs on the paracord through the front sling swivel to attach the sling to the rifle.

4) Attach the quick release tab to the sling by using the brass buttons, then pass the running end of the sling through the closest loop of the quick release tab's tri-glide.

5)  Pass the running end of the sling through the sling mounting plate on the lower reciever.  I'm talking about the one that sits between the pistol grip and the buttstock, below the charging handle.

6)  Fold the running end of the sling towards the muzzle of the rifle.

7)  Pass the running end through a single spare tri-glide.

8)  Pass the running end through the closest loop of the tri-glide attached to the quick release tab.

9)  Fold the running end back through the tri-glide you attached in step 7.

If you did this correctly, you should be able to adjust the sling for the size of your torso by adjusting the position of the tri-glide you attached in step 7.

If you did this correctly, undoing the quick release button will allow the front end of the sling to slide back across the receiver, stopping at the rear sling mounting plate - effectively functioning similar to a 1 point sling, with enough slack to shoulder the weapon without difficulty.

If you have a C7A1, you'll notice that there is no sling mounting plate on the lower reciever that I mentioned in step 5).  Instead, take the small piece of sling with the metal rectangle and the paracord (the one you set aside in step 2) and attach it to the buttstock. The metal rectangular ring will be in position to substitute for the mounting plate that is found on the A2.

Thats the best I can do for you without a picture. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rot (14 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the help, but we're not talking about the same sling.  You must be reg force because it sounds like you guys have different slings.  I'm talking about 4000-year-old, el cheapo reserve ordnance.

This is the sling I'm talking about:
http://www.rollanet.org/~stacyw/canada_c7_assult_rifle_sling.htm

It has one buckle sewn to one end of the sling, and another buckle (not sewn on) that is used elsewhere on the sling.

I just wanted to add something else - I can ask my instructors, but I'd like to know how to do it without having to ask them.  That way I look like I've been paying attention.  We only practiced assembling\disassembling it once or twice.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2009)

For that one loop it through the front swivel point on the weapon and loop the other end on the mounting bracket on the upper receiver or in the slots on the extendable butt.

EDITED TO ADD 

The above info is for the C7-A2 only if you are using the C7-A1 the following is the method of attaching the sling to the weapon.


----------



## MikeL (14 Dec 2009)

Rot, thats the standard 2 point sling, not a 3 point sling.


----------



## Rot (14 Dec 2009)

Thanks NFLD Sapper, that's exactly the kind of diagram I was looking for.  That must be the CF standard method of looping it, correct?


----------



## Rot (14 Dec 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Rot, thats the standard 2 point sling, not a 3 point sling.



If that's a 2 point sling, the instructor who taught us how to do it told us it was a 3 point sling.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2009)

Straight out of the C7/C8 pam... so yes that is the "by the book" method.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2009)

Rot said:
			
		

> If that's a 2 point sling, the son-of-a-bitch instructor who taught us how to do it told us it was a 3 point sling.



This is a 3 point sling also known as a Partol Sling


----------



## Fusaki (14 Dec 2009)

Rot said:
			
		

> Thanks NFLD Sapper, that's exactly the kind of diagram I was looking for.  That must be the CF standard method of looping it, correct?



Yes, it is.

Here's the official reference:
armyapp.dnd.ca/ael/pubs/B-GL-385-001-PT-001_e.pdf

You'll find the attachment method NFLD_Sapper posted _- for attaching the 2-point sling -_ on page 36 of the above linked pdf file.


----------



## Rot (14 Dec 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Straight out of the C7/C8 pam... so yes that is the "by the book" method.



Case closed.


----------

